# BUG in Licence Manager !!!



## Markus (3 August 2004)

Hallo Kollegen,

Mein Step7 hat in letzter Zeit immer häufiger, anfangs sporadisch- und am Ende ständig
Meldungen ausgegeben das der License Key nicht gefunden wurde.

Es wurden auch teilweise sehr seltsme Meldungen über Licence Keys ausgegeben,
z.b. "SKA"...

Nach einem Anruf bei Siemens stellte sich heraus das der Licens Key Manager V1.0 SP1 (LKM)
einen Bug hat.

Es passiert folgendes:

Der LKM schreibt nach jeder Abfrage der Autorisierung eine Datei in folgenden Ordner:
C:\Documents and Settings\uhl\Application Data\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\S-1-5-21-1339431025-2079480142-1905203885-3704

Dabei wird der Ordner auch nach Dateien durchsucht die fehlegeschlagene Abfragen enthalten, da der odner aber bei jedem 
Zugriff größer wird (bei mir waren es dato über 9000 Dateien!) kommen mit zunehmender Odnergröße immer häufiger Timeout´s
welche vom LKM als Fehler ausgewertet werden, der dann einfach behauptet das keine Licence vorhanden ist.

Das erklärt auch warum das Verhalten anfangs nur sporadisch, dann analog zur Ordnergröße immer häufiger und am
Schluss dauernd auftritt...

Abhilfe:
Alle oder zumindest einen Teil der Dateien löschen.
Wenn alle gelöscht werden könnt ihr getrost nen Kaffee trinken gehen...

Anschliesend kann man beobachten wie im Ordner nach jedem Start vom Simatic Manager eine neue
Datei angelegt wird, und die Geschichte wieder von vorne losgeht...

Der Bug ist bei Siemens bekannt und wird mit dem nächsten Update korrigiert.

Schön das einem sowas nicht gesagt wird...


----------



## Ralle (10 August 2004)

Au, bei mir waren es exakt 19242 !!!

Am besten ihr sucht nach Crypto oder RSA, da Pfad und kryptische Dateinummer bei jedem anders sind.

Ralle


----------



## Markus (10 August 2004)

jo der pfad gilt natürlich nur unter winxp und wenn euer benutzername "uhl" ist...


----------



## Martin Glarner (20 August 2004)

*Freigabe Step7 V5.3 SP1*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe heute von der Hotline den Link für den Download von Step7 V5.3 SP1 erhalten. Da bei der Installation auch eine neue Version des Lizenz-Managers installiert wurde, nehme ich an, dass dieses Problem nun behoben ist.

Für alle Quellenprogrammierer habe ich eine gute Nachricht!
Die Tabulatoren sind wieder Tabulatoren und werden nicht mehr in Leerzeichen umgewandelt. Das Einfügen von Tabulatoren funktioniert nun wieder wie vor der Einführung von V5.2. Besten Dank an die Entwicklung !

Dateigrösse 190MB
www.ad.siemens.de/support/ftp/SIMATIC_S7_STEP7_V53_SP1.exe


----------



## Andi F (24 August 2004)

Hallo Martin Glarner,

ist dieses Servicepack auch für 5.3 + HF2 Professional Version geeignet ?

Gruss

Andi F


----------



## Martin Glarner (24 August 2004)

Hallo Andi
Ja, ich habe auch die Professional Version installiert.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 August 2004)

*servicepack*

warum findet man dieses nicht über die simatic homepage??

ist es noch nicht öffentlich??

was für weitere neuerungen/bugfixes bringt es??


----------



## Martin Glarner (25 August 2004)

Hallo
Es handelt sich hier um die offizielle Version V5.3 SP1.

Da ich schon vor mehr als einem Jahr mein Problem bei der Hot-Line eingereicht habe, wurde ich über diese, sehr schnell über die neue Version informiert.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was ist neu in STEP 7 Version 5.3 

SIMATIC Manager 
---------------------
Ab SP 1 können Sie auch den Ablagepfad des zu druckenden Objektes als vordefiniertes Schlüsselfeld in die Kopf- oder Fußzeile aufnehmen. 

Ab SP1 können Sie mit dem Menübefehl Datei > Multiprojekt, Zum Bearbeiten entfernen Objekte eines Multiprojekts (z. B. Projekte, Subnetze und Verbindungen) aus dem Multiprojekt für eine weitere Bearbeitung auslagern. 

Ab SP1 können Sie mit dem Menübefehl Datei > Multiprojekt, Nach dem Bearbeiten wieder aufnehmen vorher ausgelagerte Objekte abhängig von der Aufrufumgebung wieder in das Multiprojekt aufnehmen. 

Ab SP 1 wurde das Dialogfeld "Objekte übersetzen und laden" um die Schaltflächen "Alle anwählen" und "Alle abwählen" erweitert. Diese Schaltflächen ermöglichen es Ihnen, auf komfortable Art und Weise mehrere Objekte aus der Auswahltabelle gleichzeitig an- oder abzuwählen. 

KOP/AWL/FUP-Bausteine programmieren 
-----------------------------------------------
Ab SP1 können Sie mit dem Menübefehl Datei > Zugriffe prüfen und aktualisieren bei geöffnetem Funktionsbaustein Datenbausteine aktualisieren und Schnittstellen abgleichen. 

Ab SP 1 können Sie mit dem Menübefehl Extras > Einstellungen im Register "Ansicht" wählen, ob beim Einfügen von Symbolen die Operanden in der Operandenauswahlliste nach den symbolischen Namen oder der absoluten Adresse alphabetisch sortiert angezeigt werden. 

Ab SP 1 wird auch der symbolische Name eines Bausteins in der Titelzeile des Programmeditors angezeigt. 

Ab SP 1 werden symbolische Namen, die länger sind als die festgelegte Operandenfeldbreite, nach im Namen enthaltenen Sonderzeichen (+, -, *, /, %, =, Leerzeichen, _) umgebrochen, um die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen. 

Symboltabelle 
----------------
Ab SP 1: Suchen in HW Konfig nach Handbüchern zu Baugruppen und Komponenten möglich. Markieren Sie dazu die gewünschte Baugruppe im Hardware Katalog oder im Baugruppenträger und wählen dann im Kontextmenü den Menübefehl "Handbuch-Suche" (siehe Informationen zu Komponenten des Hardware Katalogs anzeigen). 

Ab SP 1: Unterstützung von PROFINET IO (siehe Wissenswertes zu PROFINET IO). 

Ab SP 1: Beim Herunterladen von HW-Updates werden auch Internetverbindungen über Proxy-Server mit Authentifizierung unterstützt. 

Netze und Verbindungen projektieren 
-------------------------------------------
Ab SP 1: Insgesamt wurde das Hantieren mit dem Multiprojekt verbessert: Es gibt eine Gesamtsicht auf ein Multiprojekt mit allen projektübergreifenden Subnetzen. Von dieser Sicht aus können Sie auch die Stationen des Multiprojekts laden. Außerdem wurde die Berechnung der Busparameter sowie die Vergabe/Prüfung von PROFIBUS-Adressen bei zusammengeführten PROFIBUS-Subnetzen verbessert. 

*Ab SP 1: Unterstützung von PROFINET IO (siehe Wissenswertes zu PROFINET IO). *

Standardbibliotheken 
------------------------
Ab SP 1 wird die Standardbibliothek "System Function Blocks" erweitert um die Bausteine SFC 70, SFC 71 und SFB 81, für die Ermittlung von Adressen und das Lesen von Parametern bei PROFINET IO. 

Die Standardbibliothek "Communication Blocks" wird erweitert um die Bausteine für S7-Kommunikation der CPU 317-2 PN/DP (CPU_300). 

Ab SP 1 wird die Standardbibliothek "Communication Blocks" erweitert um die Bausteine FB 63, FB 64, FB 65 und FB 66 für die offene TCP/IP-Kommunikation. 

Ab SP 1 wird die Standardbibliothek "Organization Blocks" erweitert um den OB 65 für die CPU 317T-DP. 

Systemfehler melden 
------------------------
Ab SP 1 wird die ET 200 eco unterstützt. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## unerfahren (12 Juli 2009)

Hallo,ich habe ein Problem, mit vom mir gekauften Buch SPS Programmieren war eine cd mit vollem Version Step7ProEdit.2004SR4 für 14 Tagen.Übrigens es ist mir gelungen ihn mit dem triks unter XP Home edition zu installiren(dank dem Rat des Administrators). Wie beim Installation als auch später wurde von mir ein gespeichertes auf einer Diskete Licens Key aufgefordet.Wer kann mir sagen wo kann ich ihn herunterladen.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Solaris (12 Juli 2009)

unerfahren schrieb:


> Wer kann mir sagen wo kann ich ihn herunterladen.
> Vielen Dank.



den bekommst Du bei Siemens gegen Zahlung eines kleinen License-Nutzungs-Entgelds.

Empfehlenswert für die gestresste private Haushaltskasse: Step7-Lite, kann man auf jeden Fall schon mal gut üben und ist kostenlos wenn man sich das selber downloadet.


----------



## marlob (12 Juli 2009)

In diesem Beitrag findest du einen Link zu Step7 Lite
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22761&highlight=Step7+Lite

Ziemlich alter Beitrag der da ausgegraben wurde


----------

